# Outlook-Alternative? (mit guter Import-/Exportfunktion)



## Neyman (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein gutes Mailprogramm, dass MS Outlook nahe kommt. Ich hatte bereits öfter das "Vergnügen" mit nicht wiederherstellbaren Mails hatte bei Outlook.... 

Praktisch wäre es, wenn man die Mails vollständig (kompletter Header usw.) problemlos für ein Backup exportieren und unter Outlook oder einem Linuxprogramm importieren könnte.

Beispiel: Ich exportiere meine Mails aus Prog1 und kann sie in Outlook oder einem Linuxprogramm importieren (und umgekehrt!).

btw: Ich habe auch schon gesucht und habe mir diesen thread durchgelesen:
click! 


Könnt ihr mir sagen, welches Programm meine Anforderungen erfüllt?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2004)

Empfehlen werden Dir viele sicherlich Mozilla THUNDERBIRD. Es ist mindestens so bequem wie Outlook (auch wenn Thunderbird erst bei Version 0.5 ist). Über die freien Erweiterungen kann man einen (Termin-)Kalender in Thunderbird einrichten.

Es gibt sicherlich noch andere feiner E-Mai-Klienten, aber Thunderbird hat sich bei mir klammheimlich ins Linux (und ins Windows) geschlichen und die Herrschaft an sich gerissen!


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Mai 2004)

@ Neurodeamon

Thunderbird ist schon bei 0.6 (klammheimlich sozusagen)  

Ich kann z.B. auch The Bat! empfehlen. Dieser Mail Client ist nur im Gegensatz zu Thunderbird nicht kostenlos.

Infos gibt es hier .


----------



## Robert Steichele (19. Mai 2004)

Das hängt aber davon ab, was du alles von Outlook nutzt. Wenn es nur die Mailfunktion ist, dann gibt es massig Programme, die du eben mal testen solltest.
Benutzt du aber auch den Kalender, die Aufgaben ... dann wirds schwierig eine vergleichbare Suite zu finden.
Lotus Notes wäre eine Alternative, wobei ich nicht weiß ob da im Hintergrund ein Dominoserver laufen muß.

Grüße


----------



## Neyman (19. Mai 2004)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Na, dann werde ich mir mal Thunderbird downloaden und ansehen.
Da es Thunderbird sowohl für Windows als auch unter Linux gibt, wird es - hoffentlich - keine großen Probleme beim exportieren und importieren der Mails geben.

The Bat! werde ich mir auch mal genauer ansehen, für ein gutes Mailprogramm würde ich auch was zahlen, auch wenn ich schon Outlook habe.

@Robert Steichele:
Ich brauche ein reines Mailprogramm. Outlook wäre dann zwar noch für meine Termine, Aufgaben etc. zuständig, aber nicht für meine Mails. Ich habe keine Lust auf das nächste Virus, das eine weitere Outlook-Sicherheitslücke ausnutzt...


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Mai 2004)

Ein sehr guter, wenn auch nicht ganz kostenloser Mailclient (und nein, er ist auch net teuer - kann sich jeder leisten) ist PocoMail. Hat sehr viele Möglichkeiten, man kann ihn programmieren usw. Sollte man sich auch mal angucken.


----------



## Neyman (19. Mai 2004)

Hmmm.... ich habe jetzt Thunderbird installiert und bin, was die ersten Eindrücke betrifft, eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Eine Funktion habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden:
Wie exportiere ich jetzt meine runtergeladenen E-Mails?!

Wenn rechts auf eine Mail klicke, kann ich "Save As..." wählen, so dass sie gespeichert wird. Bei mehreren / allen Mails scheint es aber nicht zu funktionieren.   

Wie exportiert ihr eure Mails aus Thunderbird?


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Mai 2004)

> 2.10 How do I export e-mail messages to another mail program or computer?
> 
> Thunderbird's mail files are in the standard plain text "mbox" format, which almost all mail programs can use or import. Many proprietary mail programs have a function to import from Eudora, which also uses the "mbox" format; this function should read your Mozilla mail files properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neyman (20. Mai 2004)

Danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Mai 2004)

büdde


----------



## ronin (20. Mai 2004)

In der letzten PCPro war ein Test der aktuellen Mail-Programme.

Platz 1 bei den kostenpflichtigen
Outlook 2003
mit allen Patches sehr sicher und superkomfortabel. sagen die ^^

gefolgt von the Bat


kostenfrei:

Thunderbird ... welchen ich persönlich auch empfehlen würde


----------



## zeromancer (29. Dezember 2004)

*mal flamen und ne Lanze brech*

LOTUS NOTES   

Obwohl als reines Mail-Programm fast zu schade...


----------

